# Camry or Civic? Do Pax care?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2015)

I plan to buy a car asap but I can't decide which. The car is not just for Ubering but for me also. Looking at 2008-2012 Civics and Camrys. I plan to get leather either way. The Camry is roomier but I like the Civic interior more. Do pax care much between these two?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Pax couldn't care more. Just make sure civic has enough leg room in the back.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Pax dont really care 80 percent of my rides 2 pax or less but civic will hurt ratings on 4 pax rides. I personally like the bigger car more comfortable. But if your already leaning towards civic dont change because uber. Just check before if it qualifies. Careful with older camrys they eat oil 4 cylinder problems


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

I can't speak for everyone since opinions will differ, but I'd rather ride in a Camry just because it offers more room. A Civic is ok for me at 6'. I was in the back of a 2014 a few months ago and headroom was fine. The back seat of a Camry is still more comfortable though and will be able to carry larger guys comfortably.

Personally I'd rather drive a Civic than a Camry unless we're comparing a V6 Camry to a non-Si Civic. That's just from a fun to drive perspective without worrying about passenger comfort, cost, profits, etc. though.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Will u make more with a civic or a camry at the end of the day you decide .


----------



## SPQR (Apr 28, 2014)

I have not driven for a while. When I drove I made more than 700 trips, my rate is 4.9 I've a base Honda fit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

Seems like everyone is leaning towards the Camry. How many miles do you usually drive? Civic gets significantly better gas mileage at 28-39 vs the Camry's 21-31. Does anyone have a civic? Is it noisy on the freeway with a 1.8L?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Civics crack engine blocks.... No warning.

Make sure the used Camry had scheduled coolant changes, headbolt leaks otherwise on 4 cyl.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Civics crack engine blocks.... No warning.
> 
> Make sure the used Camry had scheduled coolant changes, headbolt leaks otherwise on 4 cyl.


actually he is right about that. my wifes 2007 civic had a cracked cylinder head that got changed under warranty.
not the engine block but for the heads they do have a recall for the year 2007 and some others i think.
my vote is still for civic though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

the civic i'm looking at is a 2012 so hopefully i'm beyond this engine cracking problem. however i see they've extended the warranty for the cars affected.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Pax couldn't care more. Just make sure civic has enough leg room in the back.


Sorry I've always been confused by statements like this. Do you mean they don't care at all or they care a lot?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i'd chose civic because that at the end of the day, you want to see which car have the best fuel mileage.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i'd chose civic because that at the end of the day, you want to see which car have the best fuel mileage.


Yeah I did the math it's only like $500 a year difference between the two at 20,000 miles a year.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

which model is the civic? most of them have only 1 DC port where camry has 2
more wattages/more dc power port = more accessories being charged.

I believe camry all comes with 2.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> which model is the civic? most of them have only 1 DC port where camry has 2
> more wattages/more dc power port = more accessories being charged.
> 
> I believe camry all comes with 2.


This is the exact car I'm looking at. 2012 Ex-L. $13888
(Oops I tried to post the link but it won't let me until my like-post ratio exceeds 1?)

Actually I suppose $500 every 20,000 miles is pretty good. That more than covers the cost of new tires plus other repairs it might need.


----------

